# How to print  '   (single quote)



## aurora (Apr 10, 2010)

HEllo

For a long time I'm unable to print this simple character:   '    (You call it single quote?)

I can print those tilted quotes:  `   and    Â´  

but not '

I need to print ' because I want to run a command like

`# perl -MCPAN -e 'install DBD::mysql'`

My keyboard is a Turkish QWERTY and here's the location of ' which I cannot print:


----------



## MG (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe you can work around it:


```
TEST="install DBD::mysql"
perl -MCPAN -e $TEST
```

But it might be better to change your keyboard country and ignore the difference with your keyboard.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 10, 2010)

try to set keyboard layout with `$ setxkbmap`

for example

```
$ setxkbmap lv
```


----------

